

Best service for printing postage? - rms

OK, it's finally time for me to use one of the companies that charge a monthly fee for postage. I know there is stamps.com and there is Endicia. Anyone have experience with either of them? And do any of these postage printing companies have APIs?
======
vlad
For postage, just go to a USPS "Automated Postal Center", select a size, place
the package on the scale, select a package, zip code, delivery, and confirm.
It may take 5 steps but may only take 30 seconds per item. Pay with your
credit card, attach the printed postage labels, and leave your packages with
the USPS.

If you use the Dymo just for printing address labels, then not only can you
start with the cheapest label maker, but you can use the address label for any
purpose.

For many daily shipments, you can use a Dymo Label Writer with combined
address/postage labels customized for Endicia.

Endicia's API, unless they changed it, is an always-on program that checks if
a certain file has shipping information in it. If it does, it prints out
shipping labels and clears the file.

Endicia has excellent support; I believe actual developers answered your
questions last I used them.

------
brianr
I used Endicia for a while a couple years ago (selling textbooks on Amazon),
no complaints. They do have an API, but we used an out-of-the-box order
tracking/shipping system, so I don't have any experience coding with it.

~~~
rms
Thanks. I'll probably use something out of the box also... it just makes me
feel better knowing that there is an API there if I need it.

------
ACSparks
Is Endicia capable of accessing a sales database on a remote MySQL server?

